# I didnt know I could get this close....................



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Went out to the range today and set the scope on my 454 pistol at 100 yards. This is a 12" target.
I had no idea I could do this good,,,,two bullet's in the same hole,,,,wow!
I just hope I can do the same when the deer walks out......Ha-Ha-Ha.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn nice!


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good shooting....JJ


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

That's some dandy shooting. Have you hunted deer with a handgun previously ?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I killed 6 hogs last year with it at about 30 yards,,,this will be a challenge for me at 100 yds.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

100 yds is a long shot with any handgun. I'd suggest limiting your hunt to a closer distance. Last thing you want to do is wound a deer and not down it.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for your advice Philco,,,,but If I can do this good on a target,,,I wont have a problem hitting a deer in the right place.......


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That is some great groups, but will the round, coming out of a shorter barrel than a rifle, still pack the punch to down a deer cleanly? I'm asking not to doubt you, but because I have never hand gun hunted deer before.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Im no expert,,,but a 260Gr bullet @ 1800 fps should have enough kinetic energy to go through a deer at 100yds......


----------

